# Chuff Enuff Drip Top = HUGE CLOUDS!



## tetrasect (17/9/14)

Just came across this review of the new Chuff Enough drip top. Expensive ($25), but beastly vapour production!


----------



## zadiac (17/9/14)

Fasttech has them for $1.30

http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10009421/1853301-2-in-1-drip-tip-top-cap-for-tobh-atty-v2-rda


----------



## tetrasect (17/9/14)

zadiac said:


> Fasttech has them for $1.30
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10009421/1853301-2-in-1-drip-tip-top-cap-for-tobh-atty-v2-rda


 
Sweet! Added to my (huge) shopping cart 

Although the original ones are made of delrin whereas the fastech ones are polyoxymethylene... not sure how much of a difference that makes. Guess they probably just heat up quicker.


----------



## zadiac (17/9/14)

tetrasect said:


> Sweet! Added to my (huge) shopping cart
> 
> Although the original ones are made of delrin whereas the fastech ones are polyoxymethylene... not sure how much of a difference that makes. Guess they probably just heat up quicker.


 
According to wikipedia it is delrin. The plastic is Polyoxymethylene, but sold under the name Delrin, Celcon, Ramtal, Duracon and Hostaform.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyoxymethylene


----------



## tetrasect (17/9/14)

zadiac said:


> According to wikipedia it is delrin. The plastic is Polyoxymethylene, but sold under the name Delrin, Celcon, Ramtal, Duracon and Hostaform.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyoxymethylene


 
Oh wow that's good to know!


----------

